# Turning ebonite



## lightfeather (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,

when turning pens from ebonite, should one also use brass tubes for stabilizing the barrel/cap, or is ebonite hard enough?

What is the minimal ebonite thickness, so a pen remains solid?

Thanks from a beginner


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ebonite is one of the best materials for tubeless pens, very durable and easy to thread.  I've made them with a little as 0.030" walls and thicker depending on the final design.


----------



## ericd (Jan 31, 2012)

Where does one purchase ebonite rod?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 31, 2012)

www.exoticblanks.com or Indy~Pen~Dance both carry them and are on here.  There are other places but cant think of em right off.


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is another place:

American Art Plastics


----------



## glycerine (Feb 1, 2012)

lightfeather said:


> Hello,
> 
> when turning pens from ebonite, should one also use brass tubes for stabilizing the barrel/cap, or is ebonite hard enough?
> 
> ...


 
That depends on what type of pen you are making.  If you are making one using a "kit", then you should still use the tubes for the parts to press into.  If you are making a pen from scratch, then no, I wouldn't use tubes...


----------



## lightfeather (Feb 1, 2012)

I will be  making it from scratch.... Thank you for the answers.


----------

